# Learning About Hex Nuts.



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

I found some trends, or patterns in my hex nut shooting lately, with diff frames, some homemade, some comm. The first thing i noticed was that ttf, which i like most now, was a little harder to shoot them, 
Also a major factor i see. , is with frames that are wider than 2 1/4 inches, anything over, and you have a wider margin for error. I guess its from the extra width pressure added toward the pouch, causing it to slightly spin, i just though this was interesting, i tested this with a hts from bill, a homemade ply shooter, the distance between the two are not much, but the bands were both double tapered gg reds, alot of you might not care, but i was just posting this for anyone thinking of building a hex nut shooter, if you practice, hex nuts can be very accurate, but it does take practice. I like them because they are heavy enough to do damage, and they are cheap,,and very obtainable.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

I am shooting hexnuts a lot. Out here in the sticks it's a choice between hexnuts and a small selection of lead fishing weights. I know I could order online but suspect that the postage on steel ballbearings would be more than the ammo itself !

To keep to a reasonable sized hexnut I hammer a lead shot into the threaded hole which gives it a bit more weight for the size


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Nice, good idea


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

When I was a delivery driver I kept a bag of 5/16" hexnuts in my center console for shooting at stuff out the window. That size is about the same weight as a 7/16" steel ball, flies real good and is powerful enough to shatter a beer bottle. I get them super-cheap at the local hardware store.
I once hit my thumb with a 7/16" hexnut. The nail has finally grown back....


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Just out of curiosity, what would you pay for that size hex nut over there ?

Here they run out at about 20 to 30 cents each, where as I've been buying steel BB for only a few bucks a pound.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I get a bag of 96 5/16" hexnuts for $1.69.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Oh #$%#$% wow.

I guess I've only ever bought them as singles from the local hardware store. Hence the inflated price.

No wonder you guys are so fond of them, that's some seriously cheap ammo indeed!


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

I paid 4 bucks for 1 pound of 3/8 and 1 pound of 7/16 .
that was tractor supply, prob could have got em cheaper, but this was close


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

I nailed my finger last week shooting a 7/16 hex out of a small pocket shooter, i was shooting them all day with no prob. I think it started getting colder out and i started getting sloppy on my reload. Def have to be carefull how you place them in the pouch, they must be centered in the pouch. I was losing feeling in my hands from the cold and wasnt paying attention. Man that hurt. I really am fond of the 5/16 . I think they are better for smaller fork gaps, and i think ill be looking for some lead to fill the 5/16 soon. That way they will have more weight, in a smaller size.


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

All my fork and hand hits have come while doing drive-by shooting at bottles or other target. I have quit such activity!









Someone around here was filling the nuts with lead....another was threading rod and then cutting rod flush. both effective but seem like a lot of work.

We shall continue our endless quest to find stuff to launch


----------



## mike88206 (Dec 11, 2010)

This thread reminds me of when I had the idea of using hexnuts with bolts screwed in them, then cutting the bolt flush on either side. I thought I was such a genius til I came on here and found out alot of people do this. Hahahahaha


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

mike88206 said:


> This thread reminds me of when I had the idea of using hexnuts with bolts screwed in them, then cutting the bolt flush on either side. I thought I was such a genius til I came on here and found out alot of people do this. Hahahahaha


 Nothing new under the sun!


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche (Oct 23, 2011)

Cool topic though.


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche (Oct 23, 2011)

What about encasing the hex nuts in clay??


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Caribbean_Comanche said:


> What about encasing the hex nuts in clay??


lol, i used to cover them in play doh when i was a kid (cool colored ammo), and when that ran out i used to get the flour, water and use that dough . i even got lil nails or screws and made spiked ammo out of it . sometimes i wish i still had my childhoods imagination and innovativeness .


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

Gonna have to try them...


----------



## drfrancov (Sep 29, 2012)

Just hit my fork...1st after thousand of rounds...was playing with hex nuts...never with steel balls....I might just stop shooting hex nuts...oh well...at least is a homemade ss...


----------

